# Victorian swimming baths Stockport 02/2010



## OLDSKOOL2 (Mar 17, 2010)

Built in 1908 and designed by Albert E. Dixon and Charles H. Potter...It was like walking into a time capsule entering these baths,still with running water and working phones even the showers still turned them selves on via some sort of timer with little decay and rot visited with host.


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 17, 2010)

There were some old baths on St Petersgate until the mid 1990s. 

When I was at one school we used to be taken there for lessons.


----------



## banshee (Mar 17, 2010)

i bet loads jumped from the balcony? i know i would have


----------

